
You Be The VC -- Your Idea + Our Support = Your Company - nreece
http://www.youbethevc.com/
======
reitzensteinm
So what the hell does "You Be The VC" mean, when it appears to be an
incubator? They'll provide office space and seed money if I front $1 million,
drive an expensive car and attempt to wrestle them off the board?

Am I missing something, is this satire that just went right over my head?

[Edit: I think I get it now, the slogan isn't aimed at the entreprenuers that
enter, it's aimed at the visitors that vote. Does anyone else think this is
absurd branding, or am I just having a Day of Comprehension -5?]

~~~
slashcom
No, it's very confusing. The problem is that they use "you" while pitching to
two different people.

------
bfioca
This gives me the chills quite a bit. I suppose there's a chance at some
fortuitous fame here - but only if this thing is a success at all. I'd hate to
blow an opportunity with an idea I had on something weird like this - why not
just go a more traditional route? This seems more risky than rewarding - but
that's just my at-a-glance impression.

------
dskhatri
".. but we also will be taking a stake in the winning companies .. " Do they
say how much they will take? I can't find the figure on their site. They
should mention this. Also, I don't think the services they provide are so
valuable to a spanking new startup (i.e. Administrative support, IT,
Accounting support, Tax services). Does IT include hosting costs? Tempting..
but so many questions not answered

------
nickb
Some of the judge choices are ridiculous. It would be pretty weird being
judged by some of them.

~~~
far33d
Great opportunity to meet Curt Schilling.

Weird that Leah Culver is wearing sunglasses in her photo.

------
daniel-cussen
They got the gradients on the web 2.0 buttons wrong. They're not one of us.

~~~
NSX2
This is the funniest thing I've read on this site ... ever.

------
rrival
Anyone read "You Could Win Your Very Own Company!" as a bubble indicator?

~~~
bfioca
I hate to say it (I'm the last one to point and say "look! a bubble!") but
that does strike me as irrational exuberance...

------
gibsonf1
It looked possibly interesting, until the Cambridge location requirement.

~~~
rms
Yeah... you also can't do it if you've raised any external funding at all.

------
slice
Is it a light bulb? Is it a Yonic symbol? Is Yonic the opposite of Phallic?

------
edw519
This looks like a recipe for disaster.

I know, we've all heard the expression, "Ideas are worthless; execution is
everything." I don't buy it and never have.

Ideas are NOT worthless; they have value, some much more than others.

So I'm supposed open my idea to others to vote on? I think not.

Here's an idea: don't ask me for my idea until you earn my trust.

------
NSX2
If you're stupid enough to seek the approval and affection of a bunch of
lawyers and mega-corp. Office-Space type VPs of whatever, you don't have the
confidence it takes to start your own company in general, let alone to do so
and persever in this economic climate. With all the time and energy you'd
waste in this process you'd probably be able to find ways to do imprtant stuff
for free.

